# Persian-Urdu: کمرشکسته



## seitt

Greetings,

I see there are numerous instances of the word کمرشکسته here:
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%DA%A9%D9%85%D8%B1%D8%B4%DA%A9%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%87&rls=com.microsoft:*:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7;&rlz=1I7SKPT_en

Unfortunately it's not in my dictionary. What meanings does the word have, please? Can it be used figuratively – if I understand rightly it was used of Shah Abbas I after he murdered his own son for plotting against him and then found out, too late, that his son was innocent. Obviously there was nothing literally wrong with his back.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

كمر شكسته in your examples have two idiomatic meaning (however, are not a real idiom):

1. Broken from center

Example:
نخل‌هاي كمر شكسته.

2. palsied, paralytic

Examples:
اقتصاد كمر شكسته
مار كمرشسكسته‌ي كور


----------



## searcher123

Also كمرشكسته might means 'circumflex' (خميده﴿ too.

Example:
نخل‌هاي كمرشكسته
الف كمر شكسته، د است
زير بار گناه، كمرش شكست


----------



## Pakicookinglearner

searcher123






 has provided very apt farsi examples:

Example:
 If I am correct, the following phrase means, " A palm bent double or a palm bowing down, as in, "bent" نخل‌هاي كمرشكسته
الف كمر شكسته، د است I could not understand this one ( maybe, *ALF* *Kamar Shikastay , *means ' " a thousand times broken, Back?)
زير بار گناه، كمرش شكست"*Kamarish Shikast"* means Back is broken  and *zairay baray gunah* means under the burden of sin
I would also like to request Searcher to correct me as my Persian is quite rusty as I haven't spoken it since coming back from Tehran in 1979.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

اینم یک نخل که دیگه کارش از کمر شکسته گذشته کلا کمر ممر تعطیله
http://www.m33m33.com/vb/uploaded/9080_142_1216839286.jpg


----------



## searcher123

imanakbari said:


> اینم یک نخل که دیگه کارش از کمر شکسته گذشته کلا کمر ممر تعطیله
> http://www.m33m33.com/vb/uploaded/9080_142_1216839286.jpg



  :d نثرتان فوق‌العاده خنده‌دار بود. يك طنز ناب ايراني :d


----------



## searcher123

Pakicookinglearner said:


> searcher123 has provided very apt farsi examples:
> 
> Example:
> (...)
> الف كمر شكسته، د است I could not understand this one ( maybe, *ALF* *Kamar Shikastay , *means ' " a thousand times broken, Back?)



As you know, الف in Persian (i.e Alef, not Alf that is an Arabic word in the meaning of "thousand") is an upright line (i.e. ا). Now picture to yourself that you are broke it in center (in other word, in waistline) from right to left. What will you have? Yes...a thing exactly as a دال (i.e. د). In other word, when a الف is broke in waistline, it will be alike with a د



Pakicookinglearner said:


> زير بار گناه، كمرش شكست"*Kamarish Shikast"* means Back is broken  and *zairay baray gunah* means under the burden of sin(...)



Yes, that means exactly the same. This is an idiom that means "he/she is so sinful and she/he is very distraught and contrite of this reality that she/he can not withstand under it".


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> :d نثرتان فوق‌العاده خنده‌دار بود. يك طنز ناب ايراني :d


 
مرسی


----------



## Faylasoof

کمرشکستہ is used in Urdu too but has additional usage, apart form the literal meaning:

  کمرشکستہ ہونا = دل شکستہ ہونا = نا امید ہونا = مایوس ہونا =  کمر خميده  ہونا 
 بودن = ہونا

... and there is also: 
 کَمَر شِکَن = ہمت شکن


----------



## seitt

Many thanks for all the excellent help.

I've just had a good think about this كمر شكسته.

Can I start by asking you which is worse? To beدل شکسته  or to be كمر شكسته?

Am I right in thinking that to be كمر شكسته is worse than to be دل شکسته? While it's terrible to be دل شکسته, you will probably eventually feel better, but if you are كمر شكسته only a miracle from God will make any improvement possible.

Perhaps if you lose your wife you will be دل شکسته but if you lose your son or daughter you will be كمر شكسته? After all, there are many wonderful women in the world, but no way can you replace a son or a daughter.

I say this because some friends of mine lost their daughter and just hearing them talk about it was a harrowing experience, never mind what going through it must have been like.


----------



## searcher123

Yes, but not always. For example in the following examples, you are right:

با اين كاري كه تو كردي، دلم شكست 
با اين كاري كه تو كردي، كمرم شكست (this is worse)

مرگ او، دلم را شكست 
 مرگ او، كمرم را شكست (this is worse)

But in general, دل شكسته is completely different of كمر شكسته in Persian. For example if a palm tree is partly curved, you can not say:

اين درخت خرما، دل شكسته است

Yes, if a palm tree is droopy and dieing, no problem if you say the above sentence  in parable, but the meaning of it will not be اين درخت خرما كمي خم است, but the meaning is انگار اين درخت خرما از شدت غصه دارد خشك مي‌شود.


----------



## seitt

Many many thanks. Is one of these trees كمر شكسته ?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/40076901@N00/1746427276/


----------



## searcher123

Yes, you can call it as درختي كمر شكسته, but again I must emphasize  that كمر شكسته necessarily is not a specified word for 'middle broken objects',  yea, you can extract the meaning of it too.


----------



## searcher123

And كمرشكسته is not necessarily used for palm trees too. You can use it for any type of tree that normally is straight, but this one is not straight.


----------



## seitt

Oh, I see - I think.

Do I understand rightly that any tree which is not as straight as a telegraph pole is كمرشكسته?

Could I say that the Leaning Tower of Pisa is كمرشكسته? Please see http://amazing-n-weirdworld.blogspot.com/2009/10/leaning-tower-of-pisa.html.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Oh, I see - I think.
> 
> Do I understand rightly that any tree which is not as straight as a telegraph pole is كمرشكسته?


 If the curve is from middle, yes you can, however, it will be very nicer if you use خميده instead of كمر شكسته.



seitt said:


> Could I say that the Leaning Tower of Pisa is كمرشكسته? Please see http://amazing-n-weirdworld.blogspot.com/2009/10/leaning-tower-of-pisa.html.



No. Because its curvature is on base not in middle.

Please let me have a totalization of my letters.

كمر شكسته exactly at this form, is not a common phrase in Persian. If you use it, Persians will thought you used it as a parable (تمثيل) instead of از كمر خم شده. This phrase in other forms is used for emphasize that an event was very very hard for a person. The only very very common form of this phrase in Persian is as follow:

ا﴿از شدت گناه/غصه/مصيبت﴾ كمر كسي شكستن

or

كمر كسي ﴿زير بار﴾ گناه/غصه/مصيبت شكستن

Examples:
وقتي خبر فوت تمام اعضاي خانواده‌ام در اثر تصادف به من رسيد، كمرم شكست
پسر! كارهاي تو كمرمو شكست
گناهام اينقدر سنگينه كه كمرمو شكسته
مشكلات زندگي كمرمو شكسته
مرگ دخترش كمرشو شكست
اينقدر مصيبت توي زندگي‌اش كشيده كه كمرش شكسته

Not bad for learning, but my recommendation is that don't use it in other forms except the above, in routine conversations, because is not so nice. Even when an object is broken from middle, you can use any nicer sentences instead of از كمر شكستن. For example:

مداد از كمر شكست (No problem to use for a pencil that is broke from middle)
مداد از وسط شكست (Is better, nicer and far commoner)


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, excellent.


----------

